# Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?



## watercooled (27. März 2014)

*Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Mich würde es mal interessieren wie ihr dem Thema Telefonieren gegenüber steht.

Telefoniert ihr gerne? Wie oft am Tag? Wie lange? Habt ihr überhaupt ein Telefon?

Ich persönlich hasse es abgrundtief zu telefonieren. 
In zeiten von eMail, Whatsapp und sonstwas ist sowas mMn auch überflüssig.
Wer etwas dringendes von mir will der soll schreiben oder persönlich vorbei kommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*



watercooled schrieb:


> Telefoniert ihr gerne? Wie oft am Tag? Wie lange? Habt ihr überhaupt ein Telefon?


 
Nein. 
Äußerst unterschiedlich - 0x (Optimalfall) bis 50x (Jemand reißt mir mein Bürotelefon auf der Arbeit ab).
Üblicherweise weniger als 30 Sekunden weil meist nicht mehr nötig ist um etwas schnell zu klären.
Ja... drei. Eins im Büro, ein Firmenhandy und mein privater Anschluss zu Hause. Nutzungshäufigkeit: 90% - 9% - 1%


----------



## CL4P-TP (27. März 2014)

Ich hasse es nicht, aber ich finde es weit Praktischer zu schreiben, als mit ner Person zu reden.

Ich telefoniere tendenziell recht wenig.


----------



## Roundy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

also eigentlich telefonier ich nicht sehr viel, höchstens wenn meine tante oder so mal anruft, ansonsten läuft da alles über skype (zählt das als telephonieren?) oder whatsapp, ggF auch sms.
hab aber auch keine tiefe abneigung dagegen, ist nur einfach zu wenig praktisch 
Gruß


----------



## Addi (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Ich mag das nicht und telefoniere daher auch relativ selten und dann auch nur kurz. Besonders nicht mit Personen die man nicht bzw. kaum kennt.
Da kann man schnell mal was in den falschen Hals bekommen , wenn ich ein Späßchen mache und die Person dabei aber mein Gesicht nicht sieht...


----------



## watercooled (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Genau deshalb @rako81sna


----------



## gin0v4 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

ich kann euch alle nicht verstehen, ich meine ich telefoniere uach nicht gerne, aber wenn ich mit nem kumpel was wie "wer fährt, wie viel uhr treffen, was mitbringen" abkläre dann rufe ich ihn an und das ist in 1 min erklärt und bei whatsapp musst du 5-10 min hin und her schreiben was viel unpraktischer und umständlicher ist o_0
war in zeiten von sms immer shcon so, als wir noch alle prepaid karten hatten und es kein internet aufm telefon gab, damals haben alle 10-15 sms hin und her geschickt ("hi" "hi" "heute zeit?" "ja" "was starten" "ja" "was?" "kp" "wo" "wann"), aber eine 19 cent sms war ja günstiger als für 39 cent/min für 2 min zu telefonieren und in den 2 minuten einfach alles abklären wofür man 10 sms braucht o0 einfach dumm, unsinnig, für mich völlig unverständlich, behindert... mir fällt dazu nix ein o_0


----------



## Dustin91 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Ich mag das nicht und telefoniere daher auch relativ selten und dann auch nur kurz. Besonders nicht mit Personen die man nicht bzw. kaum kennt.
> Da kann man schnell mal was in den falschen Hals bekommen , wenn ich ein Späßchen mache und die Person dabei aber mein Gesicht nicht sieht...


 
So ein Quatsch. Sieht derjenige etwa dein Gesicht beim chatten über WhatsApp o.ä.? Nein!
Da kann der dann nur anhand deiner Smileys abschätzen was du meinst. 
Beim telefonieren kann man sogar mit der Stimme arbeiten, nennt sich dann Intonation.
Durch die Art wie jemand etwas sagt, kann man viel leichter abschätzen wie das gemeint ist, als wenn man z.B. die Nachricht einfach nur lesen würde.
Aber das kann die Generation Kinder, die schon mit 9 Jahren ein Smartphone bekommen, wohl gar nicht mehr. (Nicht auf etwaige Personen hier im Thread bezogen).

Und wo geht chatten bitte schneller? Also in einer Minute kann ich z.B. viel mehr sagen als in einer SMS; kosten tuts, je nach Anbieter gleich viel.
Ja, das Argument entfällt, wenn man eine Internet-Flat bzw. Telefonflat etc hat.


Und bezüglich der Wichtigkeit.
Also ich finde, dass ein Anruf dringender erscheint als z.B. eine Nachricht. Bei ner Nachricht gibt das Handy kurz nen Pieps von sich und das wars. Leicht zu überhören und mir schon oft passiert. Wenn das Telefon aber 30 Sekunden klingelt, dann überhört man das nicht so leicht.

Noch was:
Beim telefonieren kann man gemütlich laufen, ohne das man Gefahr läuft gegen eine Laterne zu latschen und es sieht auch net so doof aus wie übers Smartphone gebückt durch die Gegend zu wandeln.


----------



## Laudian (28. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Mit Freunden telefoniere ich eigentlich recht viel, alle anderen dürfen mir aber ruhig eine Nachricht schreiben.

Was ich aber garnicht abkann ist wenn mein Handy/Telefon klingelt. Da ist meine erste Reaktion immer "ausschalten".

Ansonsten telefoniere ich wie gesagt sehr viel mit Freunden, allerdings meistens über Skype. Ein normales Telefon habe ich btw garnicht mehr seit es mal vor 2-3 Jahren kaputtgegangen ist, nurnoch mein Handy.


----------



## gin0v4 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Wo ist der Like Button hin Dustin?
hast wirklich recht, wenn man mit anderen Personen spricht erkennt man viel eher ob etwas sarkastisch, bzw ernst oder als spaß gemeint ist.
auch das mit der Wichtigkeit ist richtig. wenn mein handy piepst und ich beschäftigt bin ignoriere ich das und vergesse es dann oft, dann werde ich immer angemeckert warum ich nicht zurückgeschrieben habe obwohl ich wichtigeres zu tun hatte. wenn ich angerufen werde gucke ich zumindest nach wer es ist und entscheide dann ob es wichtig sein könnte oder ob meine andere beschäftigung, ob es jetzt zocken oder arbeiten ist, wichtiger ist als die person welche mich anruft....

Das einzige was mich nervt ist, wenn ich von unbekannten Nummern angerufen werde, dann gehe ich nur selten ans Telefon. mich regt das auf, dass fast jede chat app, wie whatsapp, meine telefonnummer will. ich finde eine telefonnummer ist schon etwas privates und ich mag es nicht, wenn meine freunde meine telfonnummer weitergeben (was die meisten in der regel auch nicht machen), genau so frage ich die leute auch, ob ich ihre nummer weitergeben kann wenn mich wer nach einer nummer fragt, bevor ich einfach blind die kontaktdetails weitersende...


----------



## watercooled (28. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Ich gehe nur ans Telefon wenn ich die Nummer kenne. Unbekannte bzw unterdrückte lehne ich grundsätzlich ab.


----------



## debalz (28. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Da meine Familie und Freunde/ Bekannte im ganzen Land verstreut sind und ich hin und wieder gerne deren Stimme höre telefoniere ich auch öfter. Für mich hat das einfach eine persönliche Qualität u.a. weil man sich hört und tut den unterschiedlichen Beziehungen immer gut. Danach kommt die Email und ganz unten hinsichtlich persönlich steht sms/ whats app. Trotzdem nutze ich gerade whats app relativ häufig weil die kontaktierte Person ja nicht da sein bzw. Zeit haben muss wie beim telefonieren und man schnell einen Gedanken oder ein Bild versenden kann.
Fazit fürs telefonieren: Freundin täglich, Familie ca. 1x die Woche, Freunde alle 2 Wochen
Telefonieren im Geschäft habe ich jetzt mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## Lexx (28. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Lieber tippen, schreiben als direkter, unmittelbarer, persönlicher, phonetischer Kontakt?
Finde ich ziemlich krank und voll sozialphobisch. 

Ich liebe das Wort "fernsprechen"


----------



## freezy94 (28. März 2014)

Zu Hause gehe ich eigentlich nicht ans Telefon, ist meist eh eher für meine Mutter. Personen die etwas wollen erreichen mich eh eher per Handy, egal ob Whatsapp, SMS oder der klassische Anruf. 

Auf der Arbeit rufe ich den Kunden 2 Minuten an als 20 Emails zu schicken. Das spart Zeit und Geld. Telefonieren tue ich nicht gerne. Ich lasse es bei meinen Freunden über Skype laufen. Mit meinen Verwandten telefoniere ich eh nicht viel, außer vielleicht zu Geburtstagen. Ansonsten besuche ich die Personen.
Wenn ich schnell etwas mit meinen Kollegen ausmachen will rufe ich eben alle an, da bin ich in 10 Minuten mit allen fertig als Stunden auf Antworten einzelner zu warten.

Sprechzeiten:
Arbeit rund 2 - 5 Stunden täglich 
Privat 3 - 5 Stunden täglich


----------



## keinnick (28. März 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein.
> Äußerst unterschiedlich - 0x (Optimalfall) bis 50x (Jemand reißt mir mein Bürotelefon auf der Arbeit ab).
> Üblicherweise weniger als 30 Sekunden weil meist nicht mehr nötig ist um etwas schnell zu klären.
> Ja... drei. Eins im Büro, ein Firmenhandy und mein privater Anschluss zu Hause. Nutzungshäufigkeit: 90% - 9% - 1%


 
Bei mir sieht's fast genau so aus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Ich hasse anrufen bzw angerufen zu werden. Ich werde immer dann angerufen wenn ich nicht ran gehen kann. Und manche Personen probieren das dann im Minutentakt 

Und zu allem übel gehen sie nicht mal ran, wenn man zurück ruft 

Ich schreibe da auch lieber ne SMS oder nutze WhatsApp.


----------



## MiToKo (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

In vielen Fällen ist es praktischer mit jemanden zu Telefonieren, zum Beispiel rufe ich meine Eltern immer an, wenn ich am Wochenende vom Bahnhof abgeholt werden muss, da ich so weiß, dass sie es erhalten haben. Bei meiner Mutter, die dann öfters zu hause ist und mich abholen kann, wüsste ich bei einer SMS sonst nicht, ob sie diese erhalten hat. Deshalb rufe ich lieber an, denn dann habe ich direkt eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## debalz (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*



Lexx schrieb:


> Lieber tippen, schreiben als direkter, unmittelbarer, persönlicher, phonetischer Kontakt?
> Finde ich ziemlich krank und voll sozialphobisch.
> 
> Ich liebe das Wort "fernsprechen"



so ist die Tendenz bei der Jugend heute, wenn ich sehe wie Gruppen von Jugendlichen im öffentlichen Raum gleichgeschaltet auf ihr Display starren und dem Nebenmann SMS schicken anstatt zu sprechen finde ich das schon arm und beängstigend. Übelnehmen kann ichs ihnen allerdings nicht - bin ja selbst der Faszination von Bildschirmen erlegen, war halt nur der PC damals und das reden mit anderen Menschen konnte noch nicht per SMS, whats app etc umgangen werden.


----------



## X2theZ (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

ich telefoniere auch lieber, als ich "texte" - nennt man doch so in der jugend heut oder? ^^
weil es einfach schneller geht, als jemandem sein anliegen schriftlich mitzuteilen. 
obwohl ich seit galaxy s2 ein smartphone-user bin, hab ich's mit dem schreiben am touchdisplay nach wie vor noch nicht so.
wie oft ich mich da vertippe, weil die daumen zu dick sind 

aber nicht nur wegen der zeitersparnis telefonier ich lieber. auch weil ich familie und freunde sehr gern "höre"!
es ist ein haushocher unterschied, wie ich finde. einfach persönlicher. aber das ist anscheinend ansichtssache

eigentlich hat sich das sms'n bzw. whatsapp'n bei mir zur alternative zum telefonieren entwickelt.
wenn ich weiß, dass der anzurufende sicher nicht ran gehen kann, dann nutze ich die sms oder whatsapp.
genauso find ich es natürlich auch praktisch, im whatsapp gruppen zu erstellen.
wenn man den freundeskreis zu sich einladen will, ist das natürlich der idealere kommunikationsweg, als jeden
einzelnen anzurufen. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Telefoniert ihr gerne? Wie oft am Tag? Wie lange? Habt ihr überhaupt ein Telefon?


 
also zu 1) eigentlich ja. aber ich bin sicher keine quasseltante. ^^ ich telefoniere ganz sicher nicht aus langeweile.
zu 2 und 3) aus beruflichen gründen telefoniere ich viel. (95 % im büro - 5 % privat) - gesamt würde ich einen schnitt schätzen von 1 stunde am tag
zu 4) FESTNETZ!!!! im büro ^^ und handy privat


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Was mich am meisten stört das ich Personen am Telefon nicht ausweichen kann.
Am Handy - wenn ich schreibe - geht das ohne Probleme.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Naja ich geh auf Arbeit generell nicht ans Telefon. Nur beim Chef geh ich ran. Aber der ruft zum Glück kaum an.
SMS & WA sind da in sofern praktisch, dass die Info gespeichert bleibt in Textform damit ich sie später lesen kann.

1) Kommt auf den Gesprächspartner an.
2) Maximal 1-2 mal
3) Festnetz, Handy


----------



## N00bler (2. April 2014)

Selten. Sehr sehr selten.


----------



## aloha84 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Telefonieren????
Das ist genau sone Totgeburt wie das "Internet"!!!!


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Ja, das ist für uns alle noch Neuland.


----------



## Lexx (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

ausweichen?

Du meinst verleugnen? verstecken? ignorieren?


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Wenn jetzt ne blöde Frage kommt oder sowas dann erwartet die Person ja direkt eine Antwort. 
Wenn ich 3 Sekunden schweige kommt direkt "Hallo? noch da?"

Am Handy kann ich erst mal überlegen, mal für mich "Ääääääääh" sagen, etc. Ich kann mit Buchstaben viel mehr ausdrücken als mit Worten.


----------



## keinnick (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Das selbe "Problem" hast Du doch aber doch auch im direkten Gespräch mit anderen. Wie machst Du das da?


----------



## X2theZ (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

da kommt dann wahrscheinlich das klassische - Ich muss weg - YouTube

für mich auch völlig unverständlich diese ausrede.


----------



## watercooled (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das selbe "Problem" hast Du doch aber doch auch im direkten Gespräch mit anderen. Wie machst Du das da?


 
Da habe ich dann eben ein Problem weil sich zur Stimme eben noch die Körpersprache gesellt. Aber das ist jetzt nicht das Thema.
Mir geht es nur ums reine Telefonieren vs. Schreiben. Und da ist MIR letzteres eben deutlich lieber.

Wenn ich mal telefoniere dann eben Freitag Abends mit Kumpels wenn es drum geht was zu planen. 
Aber denen ist eh egal was ich sage, wie ich es sage und ob/wie ich sie beleidige deswegen ist das auch immer ganz entspannt und 
ich habe auch nix dagegen da dann zu telefonieren


----------



## shadie (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Arbeitsbedingt Telefoniere ich am Tag locker 40-70 Mal, davon aber 30-40 mal Intern.

Für mich ist telefonieren kein Problem da in Mails keine Gefühle erzeugt werden können.

Wenn ich einem Lieferanten Dampf machen will muss das übers Tele gehen weil es per Mail entweder zu spät gesehen wird oder nicht wirklich beachtet wird.

Bei Rechnungen oder Angeboten oder Vereinbarungen generell bleibe ich bei Mail´s, man sollte nie wichtige Vereinbarungen am Tele treffen weil man davon keine Kopie hat.


PRIVAT halte ich das so wie Ihr alle, habe nur ein Handy und wenn da wer was will, SMS/Whats app oder persönlich vorbei kommen, nur bei der Verwandten oder engen Freunden wird ran gegangen.


----------



## Beam39 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Ich find telefonieren unangenehm wenn man mit Familienangehörigen telefoniert die etwas weiter weg wohnen. Das ist alles so unpersönlich und ich verkrampf da am Hörer immer total. Wenn ich mit jemandem rede möchte ich ihn vor mir haben und seine Mimiken und Gestiken sehen. Deswegen kläre ich das meiste über Whatsapp, wenn schon unpersönlich, dann richtig.

Wenns irgendwas wichtiges und "nichts emotionales" ist kann man das natürlich auch am Telefon klären - wann, wo, wie, woher? etc.

Mit meinen Freunden läuft das genauso ab, bei uns telefoniert keiner gern. Wenn wir uns treffen wollen gehts meistens so: "Wo bist du?" "Dort." "Ok ich komme." "Ok." oder "Wo bist du?" "Grad keine Zeit" "Ok." - ohne hallo und tschüss natürlich


----------



## thunderofhate (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Mail, Whatsapp und "sonstwas" finde ich extrem unpersönlich und mag es gar nicht, wobei die Mail da noch halbwegs geht. Facebook verweigere ich wegen seiner oberflächlichen Art.
Telefonieren finde ich da wesentlich angenehmer und angebrachter. Kommt natürlich drauf an, wie nahe mir die Person steht, mit der kommuniziert werden soll, und worum es überhaupt geht. Am liebsten ist mir natürlich, wenn man sich trifft, sofern es wichtig ist. Wenn das nicht möglich ist, bevorzuge ich das Telefonat.
Leider hat sich Verabreden über Whatscrap mittlerweile eingebürgert.


----------



## Keksdose12 (2. April 2014)

Ich hasse es so sehr nur zu schreiben vorallem wenn man mit vertretern des anderen geschlechts schreibt gibt es so viele missverständnisse. Ich find telefonieren aber auch ********. Ich sehe gerne leute


----------



## kohelet (3. April 2014)

Telefonieren is ne gute sähe, find ich. Man kann schnell mehrere sachen auf einmal klären, das geht beim Texten nur schleppend.


----------



## watercooled (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Ich frage mich ja mit was ihr Leuten sonst so schreibt. Bei mir geht das Ratz Fatz und ich möchte Wetten genau so schnell wie das Telefonieren.
Vor allem kommt es zu keinen missverständnissen da man es Schwarz auf Weiss da stehen hat.


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

100% positiv, wenn persönlicher Kontakt nicht möglich ist. Bin vlt. altmodisch, aber Whatsschnapp und Gedöns haben in meinem Leben kein Platz. Höchstens mal ne SMS, das geht grad noch mit meinem Nokia-Brikett


----------



## Grim3001 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Im Beruf läst es sich leider nicht vermeiden (ca. 20 bis 30 Telefonate am Tag). Privat so gut wie garnicht, da schreibe ich eher via E-Mail &  WhatsApp.


----------



## killer89 (4. April 2014)

Von Berufswegen bin ich sehr viel am Telefon, weil ich, klingt vielleicht n bissl eingebildet, die schnellsten Lösungen zur Hand habe (bin IT-Admin). Da kommt es schonmal vor, dass ich am Tag über 50 Anrufe habe.
Problem an der Sache: man hat zwar oft eine schnelle Lösung, aber wenn mehrere Anrufe hintereinander kommen, während man noch über einem Problem grübelt, dann kommt man mitunter schon ins Schwimmen, weil man sich so viel merken muss und vergisst entsprechend auch wieder viel. Mails kann man dann schön abarbeiten.

Allerdings ist es schwer in einer Mail o.ä. Emotionen rüberzubringen, das geht mit der Stimme besser und ich mache gerne meine Späße mit Kollegen, sei es, um mich aufzuheitern oder eben die Kollegen, außerdem kann man die so gut "runterkochen".

Auf der anderen Seite bin ich froh, wenn ich meine Ruhe habe und das Telefon nicht klingelt. Aber beides hat Vor- und Nachteile

MfG


----------



## JaniZz (4. April 2014)

Ich glaube einige hier haben einfach zu wenig selbst vertrauen oder ne schwache Persönlichkeit  

Wenn ich lese: kann nicht ausweichen ... 

 das Telefon ist und bleibt die schnellste und einfachste fern Kommunikation.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (16. April 2014)

*AW: Wie steht ihr dem Telefonieren gegenüber?*

Wenn ich's nutze dann häufig , kommt aber nicht so häufig vor.  Ha Ha !

ne , aber Persönlich ist schon geiler ! You know ?


----------

